# Theatre Safety



## MNicolai (Apr 3, 2010)

For anyone who hasn't yet checked out [user]teqniqal[/user]'s Theatre Safety Blog, I highly advise you take a look. Erich has a new article up every couple days that's an interesting read and often cites NFPA, OSHA, or other pertinent codes and documents. He also has some great white papers floating around.

I don't know that I've ever met up someone with such a passion photo-luminescent products, but short of paying for a consultant's expertise (which is what his day job is), this is some of the best theatre safety advice under the sun, all collected into one place. Erich also has a link on his blog to a _free_ webinar he contributed to on safety as it relates to theatres and auditioriums in school facilities. Other contributors to that included the head of Roger Young & Associates and a Deputy Fire Marshal.


----------

